# General advice on moving to canada.



## jeclamb (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi. My name is James, I am 29, my wife is 27 and my daughter is 9 months. After watching England over the last 10 years become an unsafe place to live and raise a family, we are seriously thinking of moving to canada. We are thinking of moving to Moncton, New Brunswick. I am a skilled telescopic fork lift truck driver in the construction industry with 5 years experience, and my wife holds NVQ's, BTEC's, and city and guilds in engineering and draughting (CAD), with around 6 years experience in the workplace. We are looking to bring with us £60,000. I am diabetic but this is well controlled by insulin injections. We wondered how the construction industry was in Moncton and if this was the best place for us to settle. We would like any advice at all to help us make a start. 

Thanks James, Emma, Caitlin.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

What lifestyle are you looking for?
I am unsure what NVQ and BTEC (bachelor of technology?)means when it comes to your wife's education. I cannot speak much for Moncton as I don't live there or in that province. 
For your forklift skills and guessing at your wife's profession, I would say Ontario or B.C, and possibly Alberta are better bets then Moncton. Much more industry/growth in these provinces. I know immigrants focus on the major cities when trying to decide where to settle. But there are so many neighbouring cities of varying sizes, great amentities, that foreigners don't know of or consider. You don't have to live in the hustle bustle of TO or sprawling suburbia either. BC is much pricier though! Alberta too with the boom on there.
Ontario offers a huge range of lifestyles and opportunities all within 2 hours of Toronto and even farther north in other cities. Ontario is beautiful although BC gets alot of attention for scenery of course. We have the great lakes, fields, forests(different types), the north, Algonquin park, Muskokas, Haliburton, etc, the lists go on. Varied landscapes and beauty. From lush fields and valleys /highlands to rockface and northern forests.
Maybe you could tell me what you would like in terms of location/ lifestyle and any other considerations.
My hubby has done forklift and friends as well(still). About $16-$20 per hour(in their case, benefits of course and profit sharing).So lots of work here. 
It is not that Moncton may not have opportunites, but I am thinking of where you would find an abundance of opportunities and choices in cities, neighbouring towns(companies and lifestyle/costs). You definitely don't need to be stuck in TO! Many of my friends and I live in rural towns and commute into smaller cities for work (and work in your field). Homes in these smaller cities are much cheaper then TO or cities that are very close to TO. Homes get cheaper as you get further from TO generally. 
You have options about how you would like to live. Smaller towns that have great shopping, hospitals, schools etc(not too sleepy) are 20 to 45 minutes away from the smaller cities and are much cheaper for housing(and less to no lineups at the hospital!). Being closer to a city is of course is more expensive so it gets cheaper the farther you are willing to drive. Some towns have thriving artistic communtites or are tourist areas for beauty. Where I am you can get a house from $125000 can to $200000(new). I bought a little detached bungalow that needed updating last year (2 bedroom only) for $107000 about 45 minutes commute away.(There are the lower paying fork lift jobs at small businesses here). My husband's work in the city he commutes to was $34 per hour. Now he is retraining as a pipe welder and the union will be hiring him for $38 per hour plus benefits plus $100 per day travelling expense(over 33kilometers from home). That goes up to $50per hour in a few years if he works at certain big projects. This project has a 17 year forecast for the workers...and he was told they needed 400 welders there a few weeks ago (yes, you read that right-400!). Great jobs thru the union at mid $30's range. So if you are willing to go into trades they are CRYING for people and your future is assured. Incredible opportunities. So guys are training in several months at welding and walking into these jobs. My husband sees it every week. Much cheaper then university! Other trades require apprenticeship but they pay into the $20s range within a short time(plumbing). They end up getting $45 per hour. So consider, you can take these trades anywhere and that means where its cheaper to live.
Actually if he were to go thru the union and weld for a certain company in Ajax(other side of TO), he was told he'd be paid $75 per hour 2 weeks ago. But it is big city living and who wants that? RAT RACE! Again another major project.So you know, we have directed some friends (20 years olds and 35 year olds) to maybe consider welding. They have signed up! One was being paid $14 per hour to do basic welding, when he realized with alittle more training in different types of welding he could get these highpaying jobs he went to the bank for a school loan. He is 20 and started 2 weeks ago. His future is very bright! Fast training, relatively cheap costs to train and excellent pay /prospects at graduation. Really, I can't recommend it enough.
Where my hubby wants to work is the major project located away from the cities and is a tourist area-live by the lake, lots of amenities, and homes are from $145000 up. People in the city buy cottages there but we could live there. A bigger detached home is about $250000. Which reflects the major employer there but look at the pay. That is still affordable housing compared to near TO and a beautiful locale to boot! In towns in between it is cheaper.
I hope that makes sense. But yes I see many forklift jobs! You and your wife could go so many differnt places. She would do well to be near growing communities.
Now manufacting is huge in Ontario. But the auto sector is going to be taking a big hit in future years(starting now) so that effects Ontario's economy. You can still find work but you are more at a risk with manufacturing ups and downs. We have been on a high for a while but we have had alot of companies close in the last few years.
So yes you can get your work here but if I were you, I would consider a trade and welding is the fastest, and you can work for private companies, or thru the union(good for across Canada-excellent pay/benefits,working conditions), or for yourself. You would hit the ground running and weather any downturns in manufacturing. You can take it anywhere. BC needs trades too! He did tell me of one project in New Brunswick that someone approached him about(great pay too). But I'd have to ask him again what it is.
Look up trades in Ontario. There should be a list. They actually went to the highschool students and told them to go into trades. To make their point they asked them what kind of home/ lifestyle they would like to afford. They then asked where the nicest most expensive neighbourhoods are in the city. Then they asked what was parked in the driveways. Trucks. The point was, the future, the pay, the opportunites are in trade.
My husband took a buyout from work because his industry is sputtering and he has talked to so many individuals who are being accepted into the union or been there for a while and are extremely happy. He did alot of research. Many jobs outside the union too. At his school the guys are graduating, get their tickets(testing) for the union, and expecting to wait a month to hear back for work and are hired by noon the NEXT day at huge wages. How recent? Last week, and 2 weeks before that, etc.
So that goes for folks out there in trades and particularly specific trades....it is one heck of an opportunity and not a flash in the pan. In fact they are willing to take people in their 50's to retrain. They need people! Something for people to consider out there.
Have you noticed how strong the Canadian dollar is lately? It was at $1.10 against the American dollar a few weeks ago. So not shabby but bad for exporting businesses. The banks moved to drop it below the $1.00 to help the economy(inflation, manufacturing, etc). 
Long post, sorry. But we are excited about what we are seeing and want to share it with others wishing to get ahead. Good luck.
Note: Please double check what each province requirements are for a trade, what trade union requires etc. Some titles between countries do not mean the same level of training or even job (for example electrician-In the US it is quite lax to our standards or job description I am told). This info is easily found in a search.


----------



## jeclamb (Dec 9, 2007)

Thankyou CanadianGal for taking the time to reply. You provided us with some useful infomation. 
The kind of lifestyle we require is a very quiet one, we are not really interested in city life at all. The reason we are looking at Moncton is because apparently it is one of the fasting developing cities in Canada (therefore lots of work). We are looking at towns within a 30 minute drive of Moncton center, that way we can still have a country living lifestyle and also have a sensible commuting distance. 
We have never really looked at any other Canadian provinces, as New Brunswick is probably the closest (and still be able to find jobs in our field, I hope) for us to travel back to England to see family. 
We are quiet, hard working people who want the best for our daughter, unfortunately I dont feel England can provide the best anymore.
Would it make any difference to our chances of residency that i suffer from Diabetes? I know this is becoming a common condition, but in the UK the treatment is payed for by the NHS. I wondered if the treatment would have to be paid for by myself?


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

*hi*

Hi, yes we are a couple in our 30's with a little 6 year old and also like the lifestyle you describe. We moved from the city back to our hometown. Less then an hour away and we see differences in small town attitudes, feeling of keeping door unlocked, etc. I understand why you would have the concerns you do.
Well, many have diabetes here. Care and nurse appointments are covered by OHIP if a citizen(I don't know about permanent res or other designations-please check) and drug plans cover your blood meter/meds, etc. So the better the drug plan, the better coverage and smaller the fees you pay at the pharmacy. Some people pay next to nothing. If on welfare the province provides the most basic coverage and many items you would have to pay yourself. Drugs would be pricey! If I am missing something let me know. There must be a site somewhere by the *provincial* gov't that could help you. Check federal rules for new immigrants as well. Or call/email a pharmacy and ask. Shoppers Drug Mart, PharmaPlus....
Hubby says he was told they are going to be needing workers in NB for a pipeline going in this spring(as he recalls). He says with a laugh and half serious, expect woods, moose and hillbillies outside Moncton. You could say that about parts of other provinces too, but Ontario has more going on then NB by a long shot. So maybe you would be putting eggs in 1 basket and all that. NB is not known as an economic powerhouse, or for lots of manufacturing and construction. Hunting and fishing, yes! I think Ontario has best of both worlds without the high BC, and Alberta home prices(staying away from TO). So you may be limiting yourself. Of course you could find jobs and be happy as clams. Just do your homework about the company profiles there.
Also I have flown to Scotland and my hubby to England and really flying out of TO saves only a little time. Really. TO handles alot of the international flights. Check out the major airport in Moncton and see if it flies to England. I keep hearing the flight time mentioned by Brits as one reason to pick a province and I really think I'd swap and extra hour or 2 for the occassional flight, with better job opportunities and best fit of temperment and province. I am confident you can find your mix in Ontario-as we and our friends are living it!
The lifestyle you desire means you should avoid TO and the immediate greater Toronto area(rat race) if you check out Ontario. Try outskirts of Kitchener, Waterloo, Guelph, London, Barrie, NorthBay(more Northern landscape if you want rocks/lakes and mixed bush), Orangeville, Alliston, Owen Sound Or eastern Ontario-maybe live outside Kingston or Peterborough. These places have fields, woods, etc. 
I know my neck of the woods best. So may I suggest there are alot of benefits and you can seek your lifestyle at reasonable and cheaper cost in the Kitchener Waterloo Guelph area. You can commute in to these neighbouring cities and they are adjacent to country living, nice small towns with hospitals, shopping , tourism etc. Actually, immediate towns (like Elora and Fergus and Elmira are pricier to reflect immediate proximity to the cities) but very reasonable compared to UK homes prices. Around Elmira is Mennonite country(horse and buggies ) and Elora and Fergus are beautiful historic towns with gorgeous natural scenery and thriving arts community. We know alot of people doing forklift. Lots of construction. Your wife would have excellent prospects too. You could have country property if willing to commute. Cheaper as you go further out. Wish I could give you a tour! 
I don't know much about Moncton. New Brunswick is a province that we don't hear much about. More choices of places to live here for your wife's career and such. Thats not to say that there isn't anything there for her. But if there isn't, I don't know how much is going on outside Moncton and Saint John. You are spoiled for choice here in Ontario-type of lifestyle with communities that can provide work, amenities, and different types of scenery/activities/ housing. It is possible your wife could get a job in a smaller town too. YOU have alot of web surfing to do! LOL 
Check out Wellington county, Waterloo county, Perth county. Check out "mls canada" for checking out real estate anywhere in Canada(not allowed to give urls yet). Find the neighbouring towns/counties and search what you get the farther from the big cities you get(for commuting) Generally North. Although you could also commute from Stratford and area into Kitchener/Cambridge, etc. That is just the start. Then you should check "Town or city of_____" to find out about those communities. Especially the smaller towns. You'll see the community page and links.
Well have fun searching. That is just the start.


----------



## ajitha79 (Nov 8, 2007)

*hi*

hi 

as per the wide range of info you are having. Can you let me know also what are the possibilites for an MBA qualified person in cananda? I've a masters degree in management and have an experience of around 8 years in peripherals such as Sales, Administration, Coordiantion etc. and would like to move to Canada. please help.

thanks.


CanadianGal said:


> What lifestyle are you looking for?
> I am unsure what NVQ and BTEC (bachelor of technology?)means when it comes to your wife's education. I cannot speak much for Moncton as I don't live there or in that province.
> For your forklift skills and guessing at your wife's profession, I would say Ontario or B.C, and possibly Alberta are better bets then Moncton. Much more industry/growth in these provinces. I know immigrants focus on the major cities when trying to decide where to settle. But there are so many neighbouring cities of varying sizes, great amentities, that foreigners don't know of or consider. You don't have to live in the hustle bustle of TO or sprawling suburbia either. BC is much pricier though! Alberta too with the boom on there.
> Ontario offers a huge range of lifestyles and opportunities all within 2 hours of Toronto and even farther north in other cities. Ontario is beautiful although BC gets alot of attention for scenery of course. We have the great lakes, fields, forests(different types), the north, Algonquin park, Muskokas, Haliburton, etc, the lists go on. Varied landscapes and beauty. From lush fields and valleys /highlands to rockface and northern forests.
> ...


----------



## jeclamb (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks once again CanadianGal for your information. May rethink the whole 'New Brunswick' idea. There does seem to be a lot more job oppurtunities in Ontario. Could you tell me any cities apart from Toronto that are in demand of construction workers and also my wifes skills (she is a draughtsperson, CAD drawer)? 
Spent a bit of time looking on MLS Canada at Ontario but wasn't sure which areas to look for that had job oppurtunities nearby, although I did see some great properties for reasonable prices. 
When you said to look at Kitchener, did you mean that it was a big town in itself or did you mean it would it would be a good quiet place to live and commute into Torornto to work.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi James, Kitchener, Waterloo, Guelph is known as the golden triangle. You can commute to TO but that is something that makes most of us cringe! Busiest highway(401) and winter driving. No, I wouldn't recommend that to anyone-although people do it everyday. Forget TO or the immediate cities surrounding GTA-that is urban sprawl running into more urban sprawl. What country might be there is being swallowed up and only millionaires can afford it. It is the golden horseshoe area.
I am suggesting Waterloo, Guelph and Kitchener (and that other list of cities in my last post) primarily for getting work you want and having the country/small towns immediately surrounding them. Focus on the golden triangle which has country properties within driving range and an abundance of jobs.
Kitchener means travelling alittle farther in past Waterloo if coming from the north(there is an expressway). Guelph is pricier though-very pretty small city. Waterloo and Kitchener have merged. Waterloo being the tech capital of Canada and a leader in the world. Univerities and colleges in all 3 cities. Lots of stores/amenities. But smaller cities with small town or country living within 15mins-1 hour range of the city depending what kind of town you want or property! Coming from the UK the housing will be much more affordable so you will likely be able to afford closer to the cities and have the lifestyle you desire. Guelph is in Wellington county and it is a diverse county-more rural as you go north. Try that for a start. Check out Fergus, Elora, and continue on out to about Palmerston and Harriston.
Look at Elmira and St. Jacobs, in waterloo county go on past Wellesley and Listowel(perth county). Some are villages others towns with more stores/hospitals etc. On mls it will give you areas. These are outside Waterloo. You could check as far north as Mount Forest (Arthur too which is closer) which is a neighbouring county to wellington. There are many variety of hamlets, towns, and villages surrounding the golden triangle To the south is expensive (close to 401) . But North, NE and NW you can pick an executive home in a village a stone's throw from a city or farther out in villages. Or thriving towns, and country properties in between-many styles. Farms, hobby farms, homes on country lots. It really depends what you want. If you look at a map and draw a line from Mount Forest to Harriston to Listowel say, is the farthest out I would be willing to comute although others go farther. Depending which city you find work in would determine which areas you may want to go first. EX. Listowel into Waterloo, or Mount Forest into Guelph. Or Stratford area into Kitchener(and villages as New hamburg in between)
This is just one area. Many cities in Ontario to discover. Unless you are diehard big city and sprawl you can get out of the immediate greater Toronto area. Many of us don't go near TO except for a cultural day or 2 in the year-if that. 
You could explore outside London or Barrie or Peterborough. Or go north to North bay if you want northern lakes and woods and rocks. But too numerous to list all the cities. 
You know maybe you should check out Owen Sound. Georgian Bay area is beautiful and its a large town with lots going for it. Beautiful hills, and lake. You could commute in from little hamlets, country properties, and towns. Please check out this city. It may be nice for you considering you like NB.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Ajitha, I am sure you could find work in the golden triangle area as well as many others. I don't know specifically what kind of company you worked for-but I think many companies could use your expertise. This is not really my area of knowledge but these cities have alot of variety of companies I am sure you could check out. Good luck.


----------



## ajitha79 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thanks !!*

Thanks a ton Canadian gal. 

Can you let me know one more thing? How can I apply to various companies and know about the opportunities pertaining to my field being in India? 

Also, can I apply for a visa at the high commission here and then explore the opportunites after the procedures? 

what is the right way of doing this? 

regards
Ajitha M


----------



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

*police and electrcial jobs*

Hello JD,

Sorry to jump into your conversation but me and my wife are in the same position.We are looking to move to Canada and hopefully set up home around the area of Vancouver. A lot depends on my wife gaining employment within the police before we go. Is this possible, as all the info we can get is to come to Canada first then apply which is no good for us. She is currently coming to the end of her 2 year probation and I am a electrician so hopefully we can make the application criteria. Any jobs going for electricains, can't seem to find much on the internet, also any ideas on hourly pay rates? can you help us on how we can apply for my wife? Any help would be greatful!

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Kev,
I am not sure what union is in Vancouver-you'll have to look it up but...
Most jobs(but not all), and definitely the best paying(with excellent benefits) are through the unions.
Please check out this link: Electrical Contractors Association of Ontario. Electrical Contractors Association of Ontario Don't hesitate about contacting them to find out how your situation would be handled and how an apprentice comes up through the system. They have good info on their site for immigrants as well.
Usually you are paid more as you learn more. I am sure they can tell you how you qualify and where that puts you in their system.*Electricians are in great demand and are paid very well in the union once fully qualified. Many jobs you never hear of because companies go to the union to meet their needs.*
I know its not Vancouver but they may have links there with their union and can advise you.`I know you could do well in Ontario-my electrician friends are busy and prosperous!
Good luck!
Ajitha I do not have experience or expertise to advise you on jobhunting from afar. Sorry! Perhaps look up gov't immigration sites and workopolis, etc.


----------



## wee soj (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi there everyone my name is Stevie. I've visited a few differant forums but I have to say I have found out more in this thread than on any other I have ever visited, especially from you CanadianGal. Brilliant! I too am also looking too move to Canada in the not too distant future hopefully, with my prefered destination being Ontario. I'm a fully qualified time served carpenter with over20yrs experience from East Lothian in Scotland. I was origanally thinking about of settling (if accepted) in or around Toronto say maybe Brampton or Missisauga but not so sure now after what i've read. Basically I want to be where the work is and I was wondering if the areas mentioned by CanadianGal have just as many openings for my trade.I was also interested to hear the mention of working through the unions and was wondering if the same applied to all trades and how do you go about joining them.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks so much Stevie. Its nice to know I help sometimes!
Carpenters are very busy here too-esp with homebuilding and renos in the last 8 years. I moved to a more rural area and people simply cannot find a carpenter(1 hr from city). They wait years to get a job completed. The local guy just retired and moved up to Lake Huron....and he would start a job and then leave for a year before finishing-people put up with it! (nice work, but really!). Now we can't find anyone around locally. 
Here is what I found. Check out the "Links" and "About Our Locals" in particular. Again-contact them. We need tradesmen-so they are HAPPY to answer your questions! If the huge city merging into huge city doesn't appeal to you, why not move further afield as I am forever suggesting? Many lifestyle choices in a variety of places in Ontario. Good luck!
Carpenters' Union central region


----------



## wee soj (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks very much CanadianGal for even more priceless information and advice. I will most definatly visit the link you've provided. I'm actually visiting Toronto in about 3 weeks time and I will also try and visit all those places you mentioned in you're previous posts. Another stumbling block I may have is that Ontario as yet doesn't seam to have a Provisional Nomination Program like whats in place if I was looking to move BC and Alberta which cuts down waiting times from up to 4yrs down to between 6-12 months although some agents say that may not be a problem. Really do want to make the move but my first choice is Ontario. On the subject of immigration agents,consultants or lawyers, i'd be extreamly greatful if there was anyone out there who could recommend anyone to help me make the move as with the costs involved and so many consultants and lawyers out there it could be a pretty expensive mistake if I choose the wrong people. Once again thanks CanadianGal you've been brilliant!


----------



## DLA (Feb 28, 2008)

*Moving To Canada*

Hi Canadgal

I wish to congtarulate and thank you for the interest in helping out people with such information I can see that you are someone who cares for other
I wish to take this opportunity to ask you a favor
Please advise on region where it is a bit easier to get jobs in agriculture ( agronomy and veterinary) I would really appreciate your assistance 
Looking forward to reaing from you
DLA


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you!
Well I am seeing a variety of jobs here in SW and central Ontario. Horticulture, animal husbandry(looking after different types of farms), and vets/vet assistants.
I know in some smaller rural communities some vets are overwhelmed by workload(especially large animal vets-as there are less of them). We could use more. We use to have 2 vets, now we are down to one, etc. Many jobs are in smaller town newspapers.


----------



## Barry C. (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Kev.
I would think that getting a job in policing before you come to Canada will be a bit difficult. On the plus side women and minorities are in demand. A white Anglo Saxon male seems to go to the bottom of the list.
Cheers,
Barry


----------



## cottageguru (Mar 22, 2008)

James - if you are still following this thread, before you set your heart on coming here, check out the health requirements. My daughter and son-in-law were planning on emigrating from UK but they were rejected at the outset because of his diabetes. That was several years ago so I don't know whether it was just a bad time for them to apply but make sure you check that out first.

We came out here in 2003 and settled just east of Peterborough which is about half way between Toronto and Ottawa. We live in a beautiful house on a river with swimming, fishing and boating on the doorstep, things we could never have dreamt of in UK. A busy day in our local town is 3 cars at the stop lights! 

I hope you are successful in your decision to emigrate and am happy to help you out as CanadianGal is. 

CG - you are so right about tradespeople. Here in Havelock, if you find a building contractor, you lock him up in the basement till he's finished the job!! Seriously, there is such a shortage in rural areas.

Heather


----------



## vigga (Nov 16, 2007)

So much information.....Many thanks to all, especially CanadianGal.


----------



## steve rimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

*where to settle?*

My self and my family are looking for a rural area to move to, we are currently in the UK and sick of everything this country has, wanting a safer, more relaxed place to bring up our 3 boys.
i have been a joiner for 16 years don't mind a bit of a commute say 20 mins drive.
if we decided to relocate to a rural area would i find enough work in the town or would i have to commute to the larger towns/city.
we would be bringing about $410,000 so hopefully mortgage free or have a small one, would we beable to live off my wage or would my wife need to work too?
what happens in the winter when weathers bad for joiners?
what are the working hours for them, want to work less if poss.
Last but not least have been told we stand a good chance of Calgary but like i said don't want the city life want a bit of land and open spaces for the kids but an easy commute to schools etc
thanks so much for any help really want this move to work for the whole family


----------



## cottageguru (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Steve

Fast growing areas of Ontario are Barrie and Midland which are both in attractive areas where you can still find country properties at a good price. Construction is widespread in both towns so you could probably find work quite easily. In our climate the outside work is mainly done in spring/summer/fall with the aim being to close in properties for winter work. I don't know much about the construction business but I'm not sure the pay would support a family. However since you could buy a country property outright for less than $200,000 in many rural areas, you would have sufficient left from your savings to see how it works out.

Where we are in Eastern Ontario, north of Belleville, there is a three bedroom house + 19 acres of hobby farmland for sale at $245,000 so that gives you an indication of the prices. 

Ontario is a wonderful place to bring up your boys - lots of activities throughout the year. Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## steve rimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks cottageguru,
what is the cost of living compared to wages like? we were going to head for new zealand but have heard so many stories of not being able to afford to live because the wages are so low and cost of living so expensive, we have a good social life here in the UK, go out for meals twice a week take the kids out and about obviously still want to be able to do this.
thanks again


----------

